# DRI Tightens Screws?



## nightnurse613 (Aug 17, 2011)

Could it be, one of my greatest fears has always been that (1) DRI would keep raising MF until it made no sense to own and/or (2) DRI would join other exchange companies and arbitrarily increase the number of points you need to stay until we no longer could stay at our own resort?   Well, I was noticing today that some of the 2012 points seemed to be a little higher than I thought they had been (which I just attributed to old age).  SO I looked at a current year reservation and compared it to a next year reservation (high season, same unit designation) and there was a 2000 point increase.   I thought maybe the weeks were not both high season but the difference between high and peak was only 1000 points!  Well, I am afraid to go back and check because my husband warned me about this when our M/F started going up, but I convinced him that the increase in quality would be worth it.  I am not sure I can relay this new information to him so, would someone just check it out and tell me I am mistaken?   Otherwise I am certain another MF increase will also accompany this news.


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 17, 2011)

*I would like to know this as well*

I am in the process of purchsing 8500 DRI US Collection resale and buying 2000 developer points for membership in the club.  I do not have any past experience with DRI as a company or with the increasing MF fees or increasing points.  

I am not sure what to believe from all I have heard from DRI sales and DRI owner enhancement as well as reading through the TUG threads.

Thank you for all your comments in advance.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 17, 2011)

What you should believe is: When a TS salesman's lips are moving-they are probably lying.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 17, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Could it be, one of my greatest fears has always been that (1) DRI would keep raising MF until it made no sense to own and/or (2) DRI would join other exchange companies and arbitrarily increase the number of points you need to stay until we no longer could stay at our own resort?   Well, I was noticing today that some of the 2012 points seemed to be a little higher than I thought they had been (which I just attributed to old age).  SO I looked at a current year reservation and compared it to a next year reservation (high season, same unit designation) and there was a 2000 point increase.   I thought maybe the weeks were not both high season but the difference between high and peak was only 1000 points!  Well, I am afraid to go back and check because my husband warned me about this when our M/F started going up, but I convinced him that the increase in quality would be worth it.  I am not sure I can relay this new information to him so, would someone just check it out and tell me I am mistaken?   Otherwise I am certain another MF increase will also accompany this news.



Can you tell us the name of the resort and the week that increase by 2000 points ?  Also, the cost of next year M/F for 2012?

Thanks for your assistance on this topics.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have seen many computer glitches over the last few years as DRI has upgraded the old system. If you're only looking online, I'd make a phone call before jumping to conclusions. 

It's not possible for DRI to increase the points required for a reservation without increasing the points given for underlying deeded weeks. This has to be a zero sum game. Raising the points required to reserve would do no good since the points given would have to be increased as well.

One thing I have noticed from day one is that the combination of studio suite and 1 bedroom suite can be different from just booking our 2 bedroom suite. When I just checked online, our 2 bedroom suite remains the same number of points to reserve as we recieve. However, should I break it into two stays, one week in a 1 bedroom suite and another in a studio suite, the points required varies. Some weeks would require fewer points (7,000 instead of 12,000) and other weeks would require more (15,000 vs 12,000). 

This is an anomally I have noted from the begining and assumed it was the cost of going to points. I realized from the start that, if I wanted to stay two weeks, I was most likely going to have to call DRI directly to make the reservation. I have always assumed I retained the same deeded rights I originally had before joining THE Club. I would just have to make a direct call vs going through THE Club to make the reservation.

One final thought. If you arrival day is anything other than the resorts traditional check in days, there is a premium paid in points to make that reservation. Sometimes it's worth it to us as our work schedules vary. We can actually do a 7 night stay from Thurs/Thurs and only take one day of vacation whereas a more traditional check in date of Sat. or Sun would require 3 nights of vacation time. Checking in on non-traditional check in days has always been more expensive point wise since we've been members of THE Club. I believe it was this way with Sunterra as well.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 18, 2011)

Doug-  Check this out.  Sedona Summit   2 br Sunset Suite   2011 week starting Nov 11 (week 45-mid season)   I can reserve it for 6750 points (Note:not within 60 day reduced value)     Same same, check in Jul 20, 2012 (week 29-mid season) 13,500.  WHAT AM I MISSING?  
(P.S.  I confess I was never good at math and my reading could be going, too)


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Doug-  Check this out.  Sedona Summit   2 br Sunset Suite   2011 week starting Nov 11 (week 45-mid season)   I can reserve it for 6750 points (Note:not within 60 day reduced value)     Same same, check in Jul 20, 2012 (week 29-mid season) 13,500.  WHAT AM I MISSING?
> (P.S.  I confess I was never good at math and my reading could be going, too)



In doing random searches online, I've found that DRI sometimes runs unadvertised specials on units. A few weeks back, my boss inquired as to if I had any extra points and, if so, could I get something for her and her dad in Orlando. I was able to reserve 2 two bedroom at Cypress Point Grand Villa's for 1,625 points each. Yes, you read that correctly. 1,625 points for a Sept. 2 bedroom unit at Cypress Point Grand Villas. I found this before I recieved a DRI e-mail that mentioned the discount. I'm not 100% certain of the date I made the reservation but, I'm pretty sure it was outside the 60 day window. 

If DRI has a surplus of units, they go on sale with reduced points required for reservations. It doesn't always matter that it's not within 60 days. Other time, it might be within that 60 day timeframe but, there is no discount. At one time I went back and read the reservations information and noted that it only said DRI "could" reduce the points required, not that they "would" reduce the points required. Now that they have a better idea of how inventory moves........or doesn't move, it seems they sometimes reduce the amount of points to reserve in advance and, sometimes the reduction is greater than 50%!

So far I have not found an instance where DRI has increased the points required except for booking on a non-traditional check in day or, when booking split units (studio and 1 bedroom booked seperately). I am of the understanding (ie: I could be wrong) that, if you see online a studio unit and a 1 bedroom unit, it's possible to call DRI rather than book online and they can make those seperate units into one unit (assuming the resort has lock-out units) for the same price it would take to book the full lock-out unit. I have nothing in writing telling me that but, I know that I'd call to inquire should the need arise. 

I've found DRI to be extremely responsive to owners inquiries and concerns. If you have a concern, I'd recommend e-mailing Stephen Cloobeck directly. I can pretty much guarentee you'll get a direct answer or, possibly even a phone call if you provide you phone number. DRI is the only timeshare company that I've had conversations with the CEO. Not just once of twice but several times when I've had concerns.


----------



## Dollie (Aug 18, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Sedona Summit   2 br Sunset Suite   2011 week starting Nov 11 (week 45-mid season)   I can reserve it for 6750 points (Note:not within 60 day reduced value)     Same same, check in Jul 20, 2012 (week 29-mid season) 13,500.  WHAT AM I MISSING?
> (P.S.  I confess I was never good at math and my reading could be going, too)



According to Annual Global Reservations Directory 2011-2012:
Sedona Summit 2 bedroom Sunset Suite:
Mid Season (2011 weeks 1-3, 48-50) 12,500 points
High Season (2011 weeks 4-15, 18-25, 27-46) 13,500 points
Peak Season (2011 weeks 16-17, 26, 47, 51-52) 16,000 points
_Weekly Occupancy is Fri/Sat/Sun.  Nightly midweek rates are 10% of week Rate_.​Nov 11, 2011 - week 45 on a Friday – High Season 13,500 points
July 20, 2011 - is a mid week, the closest Friday would be July 22nd week 29 – High Season 13,500 points

These point values are the same as the values in the 2009 directory.  Diamond is currently having a sale that includes the Sedona Summit at the 60 day out values.  If you got your point values by checking availability for these dates as opposed to checking the directory, that may be what you are seeing.

The  Member Benefits 2011-2012 also states that “Reservations made for arrival on a non-standard check-in day are calculated at short stay points values….” so check in on any day other than Fri/Sat/Sun will cost more points.

Nightnurse613, I checked both the 2009 Directory and the 2011-2012 Directory for the two resorts you list:
Villas of Sedona – A Club Affiliated Resort
Ridge at Sedona Golf​The points in all seasons and for all accommodation types are the same, there is no points increases between these years.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dollie said:


> According to Annual Global Reservations Directory 2011-2012:
> Sedona Summit 2 bedroom Sunset Suite:
> Mid Season (2011 weeks 1-3, 48-50) 12,500 points
> High Season (2011 weeks 4-15, 18-25, 27-46) 13,500 points
> ...



Thanks fpr comparison apple to apple (or the same week to the same week).


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks.  That's why I prefer having a real directory where I can compare side to side versus flipping pages between the computer web site.  I was pretty sure that DRI was offering some kind of special (non 60 day) pricing for the November but I'm glad I can unpack my suitcase (at least until the new MFs come out)!! :whoopie:


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2011)

The directory is on-line and you can print it.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Directories*

I have Directories going back to Sunterra's days in 2002/3. I have not seen any changes in points needed for rooms. However, as DRI has improved and added different types of rooms on properties those have higher point totals.


----------

